# Shanghai to become world's largest shipbuilding base



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From People's Daily Online, China - 

_The first phase of the Jiangnan Changxing Shipbuilding Base has been finished and is already in operation on Changxing Island, Shanghai. Built by the China State Shipbuilding Corporation (CSSC), it has three production lines and four boatyards capable of holding 300,000-ton ships. Almost unparalleled in the world, it is the biggest shipbuilding project ever to be undertaken in China. Shanghai has the potential to be the world's largest shipbuilding base. 

Dubbed "Project Hope", the Changxing Shipbuilding Base will accelerate the development of China's shipbuilding industry. It includes seven large boatyards and will have the capacity to manufacture 8-million-ton ships by 2015. This will help Shanghai to become the biggest shipbuilding location in the world. 

The base has received US$2.67 billion worth of orders for 38 ships weighing 6 million tons, projects that will keep it busy until 2010._ 

Rushie


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Comming up the river towards Shanghai we noticed a gantry crane at a strange angle. I leave it to you to work out what has happened, but look where the stern of th ship is!


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Dave Woods said:


> Comming up the river towards Shanghai we noticed a gantry crane at a strange angle. I leave it to you to work out what has happened, but look where the stern of th ship is!


Sorry about the photograph, the broadband here in Wu Jing is not very fast.
I have posted the photo on the gallery under Ports and Harbours. 
Shanghai 2nd July 2008.

We were coming up river towards Shanghai when we noticed the gantry crane at a peculiar angle; it was not until we came to the gap in the ships we were able to see the dock. The ship being built looks as if it has been pushed sideways. The next question is when they clear the bottom of the dock how do they move the ship back?

Best regards

Dave.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Dave Woods said:


> Comming up the river towards Shanghai we noticed a gantry crane at a strange angle. I leave it to you to work out what has happened, but look where the stern of th ship is!


This is at least the 2nd time something like this happened at this yard, with lifes lost....
Appears the adjustable legs on one side gave way....


Regards, Bearsie


----------

